# how many of you brah's ever got into a street fight?



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 17, 2010)

anyone? tell me your stories


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Brah?

Seriously?

You're not joking?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2010)

He is the BROSKI, afterall.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 18, 2010)

really?

Go back to tanning fag.


----------



## charlesdee (Jul 18, 2010)

Street fights are not cool brah.

Real men know how to handle a situation without messin' up.


----------



## unclem (Jul 18, 2010)

lets hear your best street fight ones , the ones where you took on 7 guys and you left them on the floor and everyone chanted your name. wtf...........


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> lets hear your best street fight ones , the ones where you took on 7 guys and you left them on the floor and everyone chanted your name. wtf...........


It's unanimous, the op is a bullshitter waiting to amaze us with stories that would seem corny in a comic book


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2010)

my sophmore year i moved to a new high school and this girl n her bf were walking down the hall and he looked at me n said to his gf. "wow, she's got big tits". 

she, of course, hated my guts after that. especially after i stole the crass little bastard who was really a sweet guy but annnyway.

about a year later on the main street of my home town, which i had moved back to, 

* insert famous sound indicating impending gunfight here*

i was walking one way n she the other n she decided to grab me, roughly, pulling my cute little black tank top with the big white playboy bunny right off and winning me the favor of the crowd which was about 20 odd high school kids hanging out in front of the local bowling alley, 19 of which were males, for you see...

i was not wearing a brah

luckily i had a sweatshirt tied around my waist which i pulled on as if in slow motion while everyone else remained frozen. 42 eyes were riveted to well, yes i do have big tits...

then i beat the piss out of her.

two schoolmates of mine, grinning like fools, kindly escorted me away from the scene while her friend helped her up.

my first n only actual fight and funnily enough, involving a brah or lack thereof


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2010)

and lol @ the thread suggestion at the bottom of the page 

 *«* Nipples  or naps 			| 			- 		*»* ​


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

ok LW, so the story goes. good job for the beating ass you go girl but i never! jk you little LW. anyone else!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

Jjust chiming in...this is a really fucking retarded post. 7 posts in and already the OP is showing how big of an asshole he is. Go watch Rocky 5 again. 
Brah.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2010)

seriously, i hate guys that fight. a real man avoids a fight unless someone physically attacks them and makes it clear you're not getting out of here safely till you kick my ass. that girl was a trashy piece of shit. no woman should behave like that. the same thing kinda happened to Tesla once a girl was following her hell bent on a fight. Tesla walked away and walked away until the girl jumped on her at that point though Tesla scared her for life. strength of character is walking away and it doesn't mean you can't defend yourself if you HAVE to.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> seriously, i hate guys that fight. a real man avoids a fight unless someone physically attacks them and makes it clear you're not getting out of here safely till you kick my ass. that girl was a trashy piece of shit. no woman should behave like that. the same thing kinda happened to Tesla once a girl was following her hell bent on a fight. Tesla walked away and walked away until the girl jumped on her at that point though Tesla scared her for life. strength of character is walking away and it doesn't mean you can't defend yourself if you HAVE to.



Ya know LW, I say a lot of shit on this board as you know. But I wont begin to mess with people unless they deserve it. After that, all bets are off.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> seriously, i hate guys that fight. a real man avoids a fight unless someone physically attacks them and makes it clear you're not getting out of here safely till you kick my ass. that girl was a trashy piece of shit. no woman should behave like that. the same thing kinda happened to Tesla once a girl was following her hell bent on a fight. Tesla walked away and walked away until the girl jumped on her at that point though Tesla scared her for life. strength of character is walking away and it doesn't mean you can't defend yourself if you HAVE to.



Come on now, some people deserve an ass whoop'en. I have never punched an innocent person, but I enjoyed punching everyone I have ever fought with. I don't know what that says about me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Come on now, some people deserve an ass whoop'en. I have never punched an innocent person, but I enjoyed punching everyone I have ever fought with. I don't know what that says about me.



she wanted to beat me up for a long time. i was really scared of her. once the fight happened the two clearest things i remember are it's really hard to punch a moving target and wow it didn't hurt when she hit me... adrenaline maybe? it was more of a grappling match with us on the ground. i got my legs around her waist and squeezed till she was having a hard time catching her breath then got on top of her, grabbed her hair and beat her head into the ground  i forget how many times...  her friend took her to the hospital. the cops questioned me but she started it n it was 1978, they pretty much said she got what she was looking for. 19 grinning witnesses didn't hurt.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Come on now, some people deserve an ass whoop'en. I have never punched an innocent person, but I enjoyed punching everyone I have ever fought with. I don't know what that says about me.



That makes me respect you more


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 19, 2010)

my fighting is done on a matt with an opponent whom is as up for it as i am! streetfighting is for gays!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2010)

lewibnb said:


> my fighting is done on a matt with an opponent whom is as up for it as i am! streetfighting is for gays!



You do it on a mat, but _street fighting _is gay?

Also, Mr. Gay, you said that you had "done on a _*matt*_".  












.


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Street fighting is gay?
> .


 
hahaha, good call!
i guess i fell into that 1.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2010)

lewibnb said:


> hahaha, good call!
> i guess i fell into that 1.



That what's _he_ said!


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That what's _he_ said!


 
nothing gay with rolling on a mat with a semi naked sweaty guy bro!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2010)

THE_BROSKI said:


> anyone? tell me your stories


Only kine haolie who says brah are local boy wannabe's like Dog the Booty Sniffer...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2010)

lewibnb said:


> my fighting is done on a matt with an opponent whom is as up for it as i am! streetfighting is for gays!



Growing up in Hickville, Alabama, we fought a lot. I'm not proud of it, but I would be lying if I said I didn't look back on some of those moments with fond memories. There is something intensely satisfying about smashing the nose of someone who has gotten on your nerves for a long time. I rank it up there with getting a nut.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Come on now, some people deserve an ass whoop'en. I have never punched an innocent person, but I enjoyed punching everyone I have ever fought with. I don't know what that says about me.



It says if we ever hang out Im buying you a beer. thats how you should be


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

i admit it i dont like to fight and have only got into about 5 since my childhood, none as a adult i will walk away to a point.i dont care if you call me asshole while your driving and shit like that. the time i will rip you like a ragdoll is if someone trys to hurt my wife or my son or dog, then i lose my mind. iam not a badass and i know there are badder asses than me but i can be one crazy white boy. but like LW said anything else i let it roll off my shoulder. ive been called all kinds a names lately but it dont bother me i have a family to think of, if iam in jail whos going to help my wife and my dog and son. so i just try to be as nice as possible. not only that, i dont want to hurt the sport i love with all my being bbing. i dont want to give a bad name to hurt the sport in anyway. brah!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys and girls are completely different in this. In many ways guys still go back to the caveman mentality. There needs to be a pecking order that can only be determined through  fighting. at least while guys are growing up. most guys will tell you their closest friends as kids started out in a fight. just how it is. My dad called it testosterone poisoning. when guys get past 21 or so fighting goes down a lot in my experience. unless women and often times alcohol are involved


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2010)

I got a street fighting story where I knocked a guy on his ass without touching him....

I was at a concert and some wastoid who couldn't handle the 3 foot margaritas decided I was in his way so he pushed me making me spill half my beer, now I don't normally care about shit like that but at 6 dollars for piss water you had to stand in line for feelings tend to get hurt, so I said "What the fuck!  Excuse you shitbag!", he turns around, glancing through the faces trying to remember who he pushed, that's how out of it he was when he see's me glaring at him as I switch hands to shake the spilled beer off of my right and also to free it up if I need to use it.  At this point the little me-devil has dropped onto my right shoulder and pulled the fist strings making my fingers bend in tight tucking the nails deep like I learned in Jeet Kune Do class, but the little Shaolin Monk who long ago displaced my angel is spreading open my left ear hole and yelling don't do it or you'll probably miss the concert....I had to agree with the monk, Rage Against the Machine had a new album coming and were supposed to do some new stuff that night, no way was I missing that.  So I just raised my fisted hand and extended a finger and told him to watch where he's going.  Well this guy was at that point where he was going to be in the right no matter what so he just lunges forward, well more like stumbled as his meaty fist dragged him along, I side stepped with a slight lean and he trips on his own foot and does a face plant into the grog of spilled beer, tobacco spit, loogies and who knows what else.  He laid there for a few and then rolled over and sat up like he had just woken, he had grog all over his face and front of his shirt, not to mention a pink-slowly turning red scrape from his forehead, along his nose to his chin.  Everyone just looked at him, one guy I think who knew him helped him up and they walked off into the crowd as my friends and I made way to our balcony seats and smoked a couple J's for the opening bands and waited for the shrooms to kick in, the ones we had our friend chop up and put in the salsa at the restaurant prior, we called it Space Salsa, fine minced mind melting fungi in mango enriched salsa, you didn't know how much you were getting so it was a surprise to see how hard you would trip....  I ended up on a just slight alteration of reality, at one point I thought I was at a recruitment camp for Militant Urban Dissenters.....


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2010)

Broskies, Dude, if no one is telling you they broke their hands they're lying to you! 

But, then again you're on the interweb!


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> seriously, i hate guys that fight. a real man avoids a fight unless someone physically attacks them and makes it clear you're not getting out of here safely till you kick my ass. that girl was a trashy piece of shit. no woman should behave like that. the same thing kinda happened to Tesla once a girl was following her hell bent on a fight. Tesla walked away and walked away until the girl jumped on her at that point though Tesla scared her for life. strength of character is walking away and it doesn't mean you can't defend yourself if you HAVE to.



If I ever met you beyond here and anyone hassled you or Tesla........


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 19, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Broskies, Dude, if no one is telling you they broke their hands they're lying to you!
> 
> But, then again you're on the interweb!



I messed up my middle knuckle on my right hand punching a guy who was cheating on his wife once. i should have known better.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Growing up in Hickville, Alabama, we fought a lot. I'm not proud of it, but I would be lying if I said I didn't look back on some of those moments with fond memories. There is something intensely satisfying about smashing the nose of someone who has gotten on your nerves for a long time. I rank it up there with getting a nut.


Yeah when I moved out to the country my jr/sr years of HS fighting was less of a serious action and more of just the way things were....I recall so many situations where my friends and I would be lounging around a fire then suddenly I'm rolling in the grass with one or two of my friends because I told them I took Aikido, then they would ask what that is and I;d tell them the stuff Steven Seagal does in his movies so they'd have to make me prove I actually had learned anything.  Of course I had, I'd have one in a wrist lock and another laying on his back 6 feet away where I flipped him, then they'd get mad and try to tackle me and we'd end up wrestling for 5 minutes, get tired, stand up brush off the dead grass and leaves and sit back down like nothing happened or one of their friends from the town over would try to make a move on one of our girls, or best was one of their city friends who always liked to talk shit about what the city had better than we did in the boonies and I being from the city would make him eat his words....


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I messed up my middle knuckle on my right hand punching a guy who was cheating on his wife once. i should have known better.



There you go.
If you hit someone hard enough, that always  happens!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Yeah when I moved out to the country my jr/sr years of HS fighting was less of a serious action and more of just the way things were....I recall so many situations where my friends and I would be lounging around a fire then suddenly I'm rolling in the grass with one or two of my friends because I told them I took Aikido, then they would ask what that is and I;d tell them the stuff Steven Seagal does in his movies so they'd have to make me prove I actually had learned anything.  Of course I had, I'd have one in a wrist lock and another laying on his back 6 feet away where I flipped him, then they'd get mad and try to tackle me and we'd end up wrestling for 5 minutes, get tired, stand up brush off the dead grass and leaves and sit back down like nothing happened or one of their friends from the town over would try to make a move on one of our girls, or best was one of their city friends who always liked to talk shit about what the city had better than we did in the boonies and I being from the city would make him eat his words....


 did you get fat and bloated like Steven Segal?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> If I ever met you beyond here and anyone hassled you or Tesla........


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


>



Lw, you know your'e my baby!


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You do it on a mat, but _street fighting _is gay?
> 
> Also, Mr. Gay, you said that you had "done on a _*matt*_".
> 
> ...









I see your picture and raise you:


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 19, 2010)

YouTube Video











Look at the begining of this song. Now thats a hood fight!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2010)

Gave a kid a bloody nose at church camp when I was twelve.

_That count?_

He was picking on a smaller camper.

Yeah, I'm a badass. Beating people up for Jesus! _grrr_


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Lw, you know your'e my baby!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Gave a kid a bloody nose at church camp when I was twelve.
> 
> _That count?_
> 
> ...



I broke my neighbor's leg because he called my mother a whore. She isnt but it felt good to express myself. He became sue-happy and I got probation at 16 years old!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes but I only fight women cuz they think I wont fight back.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I broke my neighbor's leg because he called my mother a whore. She isnt but it felt good to express myself. He became sue-happy and I got probation at 16 years old!





You see, that is such bullshit. People aren't accountable for verbal abuse, but you teach a punk a lesson, and they sue. It is so unfair. If you call someone;s mother a whore there should be no legal repercussion for kicking their ass,


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You see, that is such bullshit. People aren't accountable for verbal abuse, but you teach a punk a lesson, and they sue. It is so unfair. If you call someone;s mother a whore there should be no legal repercussion for kicking their ass,



agreed


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Yes but I only fight women cuz they think I wont fight back.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 20, 2010)

"Brah"?  Holy fucking shit.


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 20, 2010)

i are baboon said:


> "brah"?  Holy fucking shit.




u mad?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 20, 2010)

yes. Instead of telling you how cool i am i'll tell you how shitty it can be. 

i got slammed on a parking curb once. It was totally worth the shitty shoulder i have now.



Is this pistol?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

THE_BROSKI said:


> u mad?



I don't think he's mad.  He probably just wants to know if you're Paul Walker and if we've stumbled into The Fast and The Furious 2.






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

THE_BROSKI said:


> u mad?



what if he is? you gonna beat him up brah?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't think he's mad.  He probably just wants to know if you're Paul Walker and if we've stumbled into The Fast and The Furious 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA thats fuckin hilarious brah


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

what a shit movie^^^


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad I had the foresight not to watch it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I'm glad I had the foresight not to watch it.



And you couldn't have warned me...brah?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah brah!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

...brah what the fuck brah?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

brah.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 20, 2010)

36C brah is best


----------



## ROID (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a black belt in kung fu jeet kung doe.

I'm just one bad mamma jamma.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I broke my neighbor's leg because he called my mother a whore. She isnt but it felt good to express myself. He became sue-happy and I got probation at 16 years old!



Next time break the lawyer's leg, too.

_BRAH!_



AKIRA said:


> Yes but I only fight women cuz they think I wont fight back.



You're dating the wrong women.



ROID said:


> I have a black belt in kung fu jeet kung doe.
> 
> I'm just one *bad mamma jamma.*








YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been in more street fights than I can remember. but that was back in the late 90's early 00's. these days there are too many idiots with knives and guns, so it is not worth the risk.

Little Wing, your story is worthless without pics....


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I have been in more street fights than I can remember. but that was back in the late 90's early 00's. these days there are too many idiots with knives and guns, so it is not worth the risk.
> 
> Little Wing, your story is worthless without pics....



guns and knives....pshhh whatever.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

brah.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> guns and knives....pshhh whatever.


 

Yeah seriously.. I expect bullets would see you and run the other way Jug! Right Brah?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Yeah seriously.. I expect bullets would see you and run the other way Jug! Right Brah?



fuckin A....brah


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2010)

Climb up your ass and fight for air Brah


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Yes but I only fight women cuz they think I wont fight back.



This is what happens when women think theyre invincible.






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> This is what happens when women think theyre invincible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit! I have to watch that movie. I never even heard of it, and it has Benicio Del Toro in it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Climb up your ass and fight for air Brah



the fuck does that mean? brah?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> the fuck does that mean? brah?


 
It means want to fight climb up your ass and fight for air ..brah you dig Brah


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> It means want to fight climb up your ass and fight for air ..brah you dig Brah


hey go go back to whatever third world country you escaped from and learn how  to speak English. Brah.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> hey go go back to whatever third world country you escaped from and learn how to speak English. Brah.


 
Yea brah go back to the Trailer park brah your turkey pot pie is burning


----------



## MyK (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> guns and knives....pshhh whatever.


 
I guess none of your good brahs have ever been killed before... brah....


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Holy shit! I have to watch that movie. I never even heard of it, and it has Benicio Del Toro in it.



It actually has an awesome gun fight at the end.


----------



## ROID (Jul 21, 2010)

Brahs, Brahs,   can't all we brahs not unite in peace and harmony ?\

for brahs sake


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I guess none of your good brahs have ever been killed before... brah....



death is scared of me.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 21, 2010)

You can't be a brah if you dont know about this book:


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you mean the noise you make when you puke?

Well, at least the sound they make on South Park... 28 seconds in.






YouTube Video











Brah brah brah!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

i am in the conversion late...





..brah.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I grew up in Brooklyn until i was 17 so ive seen my share.
> 
> Received WAY more ass whoopings than i gave, ill say that.



ill say that...brah. Get it right.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

we get it brah..brah


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I grew up in Brooklyn until i was 17 so ive seen my share.
> 
> Received WAY more ass whoopings than i gave, ill say that.


So... you are a receiver?... not a giver?

A catcher?...... not a pitcher?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

3 pages of brah...jesus what a waste of cyberspace....brah.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> So... you are a receiver?... not a giver?
> 
> A catcher?...... not a pitcher?


this coming from a guy who has Greek symbols and proverbs under his name...werent Greeks into ass sex?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> this coming from a guy who has Greek symbols and proverbs under his name...werent Greeks into ass sex?


Hey hey hey..... these are latin. And techically the Molan Labe is a latin phrase from the Spartans..... who despised the greeks and their ass sex.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Hey hey hey..... these are latin. And techically the Molan Labe is a latin phrase from the Spartans..... who despised the greeks and their ass sex.



sorry I stand corrected....seize the day motherfucker!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> seize the day motherfucker!


Fuck yea!  Brah!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

today said:


> Street fights are not cool


 
WHAT YOuZ Mean Brah?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

today said:


> Street fights are not cool



someone shove a fork in this guy's eye.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> someone shove a fork in this guy's eye.


 
reading my mind Brah... now fix me a turkey pot pie...brah


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> reading my mind Brah... now fix me a turkey pot pie...brah


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>


 
Right on Brah


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

brah.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

Brah i think we brah too much Brah


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

fo sheezy brah.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> brah.



this is pretty much what the ones i cook look like. i boil a whole chicken and use it to make two pies. i use lots of vegetables and very little broth or thickener.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

boiling a chicken sounds nasty as hell


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2010)

Brah, I beat the shit outta juggernaut for the hell of it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Brah, I beat the shit outta juggernaut for the hell of it.



He did. I fucked his mom by mistake. That's enough to get anyone pissed off. My excuse was, it was dark and I thought it was his sister.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> boiling a chicken sounds nasty as hell



if you're going to use the meat for a pie or something like that it will make the meat moist and seasoned with whatever you add to it. or you can slow cook it in a crock pot over night and make a soup or whatever the next day. i made soup that way yesterday with dumplings and it's awesome. i hate dry or rubbery meat. 

these methods assure you will discard the skin which, to me, is disgusting.

how do you cook it? this brah thing is worn out.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 22, 2010)

^ I boil boneless ckn breast all the time. Load it up with some salt, right outta the pot,.... good stuff.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2010)

All you brosephs up in he'a might as well be tongue punching each others fart box....


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

maniclion said:


> All you brosephs up in he'a might as well be tongue punching each others fart box....


thats nasty....brah.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 22, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 22, 2010)

Bro Rape - CollegeHumor video

i just feel for some reason this needs to be posted here


----------



## FMJ (Jul 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


 
Well.. that was a disappointment! 

I wasn't expecting a literal bra fight!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I guess none of your good brahs have ever been killed before... brah....


 only arabs..and well


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> this is pretty much what the ones i cook look like. i boil a whole chicken and use it to make two pies. i use lots of vegetables and very little broth or thickener.


NOW fix us a turkey pot pie..heavy on the pot....
Brah


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> if you're going to use the meat for a pie or something like that it will make the meat moist and seasoned with whatever you add to it. or you can slow cook it in a crock pot over night and make a soup or whatever the next day. i made soup that way yesterday with dumplings and it's awesome. i hate dry or rubbery meat.
> 
> these methods assure you will discard the skin which, to me, is disgusting.
> 
> how do you cook it? this brah thing is worn out.


 
i got some meat for ya and it will be moist when i pull it out of your pie ....well someone knew that was coming..


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thats nasty....brah.


Come on braddah you neva' had a fart box beat box in your mouth before?


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 23, 2010)

WASSUP MY BRAH's!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

What brah


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Come on braddah you neva' had a fart box beat box in your mouth before?



The proper "orange county" response is:  "BRO-DAD"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

Bro-ham...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Bro-ham...



I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

The Monkey Man said:


> I wasn't talking to you.


 
i KNOW BUT i just seen my way into it Brah


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 23, 2010)

brah nation LETS GO WE TAKING OVER!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2010)

THE_BROSKI said:


> brah nation LETS GO WE TAKING OVER!



The "WE" nation was squashed when Detroit sold it's manufacturing
capability to Mexico and subsequently to China.

"WE" on that brodad!?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2010)

Who invited Bro-do Baggins to this forum?

Ban the halfling!!!!!


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 24, 2010)

for such a shit topic, as most people were suggesting from replies it didnt do bad!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea brah but your post sucked Brah


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2010)

ok someone has to do it




























YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)

well done LW well done


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 2, 2010)

honest to fucking god i saw a white pick-up tonight with a vanity plate that said BRAH.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> honest to fucking god i saw a white pick-up tonight with a vanity plate that said BRAH.


 It was broski


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

hes stalking you LW, lol. brah!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

BRAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate the little wigger wanabees that walk around my city saying say brahhhhhh


----------



## karupt (Sep 2, 2010)

Usually the wiggers don't say "brah" too often.


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

i too hate wannabee gang members, there so fucking stupid. starting shit over a street thats not even theres. and some are grown adults, get a fuckin job or get a education and quit this nigger shit.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 2, 2010)

karupt said:


> Usually the wiggers don't say "brah" too often.


 
I'm from new orleans I hear punks say that alot


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

^^^^ how is no after katrina ?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 2, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^^ how is no after katrina ?


 
its been coming together good.Still needs a ton of work N.O. aka the reaL SIN CITY will be in the same situation if another katrina came along.Time will tell.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I'm from new orleans I hear punks say that alot


Everyone says eh brah here in Hawaii, even old men....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Everyone says eh brah here in Hawaii, even old men....


 yea but that hawaii.brah..I think they been watching to much Dog the bounty hunter


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> yea but that hawaii.brah..I think they been watching to much Dog the bounty hunter


 
I seen a porn once called dog the booty hunter


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 2, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I seen a porn once called dog the booty hunter


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I seen a porn once called dog the booty hunter



Sounds awesome!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2010)

The Situation said:


> yea but that hawaii.brah..I think they been watching to much Dog the bounty hunter


Definitely, and he in turn is trying too hard to act local, which I find is the most common defensive mechanism white guys get when they move out here and get scared by a few beefy Hawaiian boys.  They suddenly convert to this fake haolie  pidgin when around locals and speak normal around other whities, after a while it will just stick and they can't turn it off.....I refuse to dumb down my speech to blend in....


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I cant believe Dog and his Brah's havent been shot. I mean, fuckin pepper spray guns? When is someone going to step out from behind a closet door with a mossberg 500 and just send dogs wig into his wifes cleavage? They must go after Lame-o's. I had an uncle who workd with the U.S. marshals. they did fugitive warrants and he's seem some unbelievable shit. dead now. unrelated to that though


I don't think Dog can carry a piece, isn't he an ex-felon?  Plus it's Hawaii brahdda not too many gun violent criminals.  My step-father was a bailbonds manl he always had his gun and hand-cuffs just in case he stumbled across a jumper or someone with a reward.  

  Now my mom and sister are bailbondswomen, they go after the tamer jumpers but hire professional bounty hunters to get the worst case guys....Maybe someday I'll convince them to move here and be their bounty hunter...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Definitely, and he in turn is trying too hard to act local, which I find is the most common defensive mechanism white guys get when they move out here and get scared by a few beefy Hawaiian boys. They suddenly convert to this fake haolie pidgin when around locals and speak normal around other whities, after a while it will just stick and they can't turn it off.....I refuse to dumb down my speech to blend in....


 
Damn whities BRAH


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck white people


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hawaii looks like a meth haven.Every episode someones ice pipe is getting smashed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> True. I guess they all must be F's because leland and the other weirdos all have pepper spray too.


 Praise christ


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Fuck white people


I said "FUCK WHITE PEOPLE!!"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I said "FUCK WHITE PEOPLE!!"


 
fuck them NIGGAS


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 5, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I said "FUCK WHITE PEOPLE!!"



no one cares dude. it's PC to say "fuck white people" to be inflammatory you have to choose a pussy ass minority with such thin skin that any kind of slight no matter how small is perceived to be the end of the world. please speak to jesse jackson for examples.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> no one cares dude. it's PC to say "fuck white people" to be inflammatory you have to choose a pussy ass minority with such thin skin that any kind of slight no matter how small is perceived to be the end of the world. please speak to jesse jackson for examples.


 
True and thats fuck up in so many ways. strange i heard a black lady saying that in TGI fridays and then said i don't care who heards me.. i hope they spit in thee food..


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 5, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> no one cares dude. it's PC to say "fuck white people" to be inflammatory you have to choose a pussy ass minority with such thin skin that any kind of slight no matter how small is perceived to be the end of the world. please speak to jesse jackson for examples.


man it is about time someone got offended by one of my retarded statements. Do you mother fuckers no how hard I work at this? None, none hard.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> man it is about time someone got offended by one of my retarded statements. Do you mother fuckers no how hard I work at this? None, none hard.


 lol
its been sense day one but i don't think he/she is mad.just stating a fact a sad fact but a fact none the less


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 6, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> man it is about time someone got offended by one of my retarded statements. Do you mother fuckers no how hard I work at this? None, none hard.



sorry to disappoint you brah, but im not offended. you see i don't belong to a pussy ass thin skinned race that gets offended at small things expecting the government to recompense me. when i get offended i handle things then and there to clear up the situation and ensure there is no further reason to discuss it.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 6, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> no one cares dude. it's PC to say "fuck white people" to be inflammatory you have to choose a pussy ass minority with such thin skin that any kind of slight no matter how small is perceived to be the end of the world. please speak to jesse jackson for examples.


 
I hate jesse jackson


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

thin skin people blow


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I hate jesse jackson



Ditto.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

I hate black pepper .. i hate woopie goldbergs lips. hate wesley snipes.
I hate black paint


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

I LOVE Jesse Jackson, and regularly engage in menage au troi with him and Whoopi goldberg


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I LOVE Jesse Jackson, and regularly engage in menage au troi with him and Whoopi goldberg


----------

